# Aberdeen - Angus - Chatelherault Country Park - UPDATED



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Are we going to wait until next year to have another Scottish meeting or not?

Also, as some would prefer not to be meeting in their own "back garden" - would somewhere like New Lanark be appropriate / suitable?

Has plenty of places to stay, interesting places to visit, some lovely walks, some nice roads nearby, not that far from the M74 for anybody wanting to travel either from the South or North.

*1030 - Meet at Chatelherhualt Country Park - the car park is a one-way system so should have no problems finding the TT's

Leave at 11ish and head for New Lanark, take some pics etc at the Falls of Clyde....

Leave there about 1230ish and head to Peebles (Tubbs is planning a route) and we're having a bar lunch in a place called Castle Venlaw details can be found here --> http://www.peebles.info/index.cfm?page=food&key=4 should be good for some photos with castle and grounds etc.

Table booked for 13:30 at Castle Venlaw *


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - who the hell is Angus? And Aberdeen was where I was born.

And anywhere not inbetween Stirling and Perth (NS) to Stirling Loch Lomond (EW).


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You getting withdrawal sysmptoms? Missing us?

Hev x

<count me in>


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Where ever - when ever, I'll hope to be there 

Jackie x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

count me in....is it not nearly dinner time yet???? where we eating next then


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You should all cruise down to visit and go to Dani's X'mas party, mostly motorway, road works, traffic jams, speed limits, speed cameras, diesel spillages, big lorries doing 30mph but a great night!!!!!................ We loved your last meet, cannot think why    - would love to come to your next one but will not be able to make before x'mas - so enjoy your yourselves - very jealous of your playground


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> You should all cruise down to visit and go to Dani's X'mas party, mostly motorway, road works, traffic jams, speed limits, speed cameras, diesel spillages, big lorries doing 30mph but a great night!!!!!......


That of course is only on the way down and back up.
On the Sunday cruise, which is planned as an "after-dinner-mint-event" we'll be doing around 32mph :wink:

Another Scottish meet? I would love to come and I hope it wil be on a weekend I'm not tied up with courses  :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It would be good to do another weekend meet with a "stop out" like the last...you'll have to send your diary dates up Dani and we'll plan around you 

For any of the locals, thinking of a another trip to the Achray Hotel for food on Sunday...anyone else?

Could always have a pre dinner bash around the hills, in the wet of course :roll:

D and Jxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> It would be good to do another weekend meet with a "stop out" like the last...you'll have to send your diary dates up Dani and we'll plan around you
> 
> D and Jxx


Thanks for that :-* but you may get a shock 

November 2005: all weekends booked out
December 2005: all weekends booked apartf from 31st/1st January 2006
January 2006: all weekends booked out but .. 14th/15th are free (so far)
February 2006: first weekend is booked out.
And that's without any impromptu trips to Berlin so far :?

Looks like I'm a no-go again  but thanks for the thought :-*


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea and perfect location  I was hoping to schedule a few different events for next year and hope to cover the Borders, Moray, East coast and deffo squeeze in an island trip on the West somewhere 8)

Unfortunately though my work and other commitments running up to Christmas are pretty maxxed out so don't know if we'll be able to make this one but carry on with your arrangements and we'll try and fit it in if at all possible 

I've been away the last couple of days down and up that dreaded road dodging the roadworks, queues, crashes, speed cameras etc etc :evil: Driving a TT all that distance is the only thing that makes the journey almost bearable 

And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt [smiley=baby.gif] 
So there'll be another little 'un joining in on the fun next year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I forgot that my sister will be staying with us over x-mas/new year, so that's out for me now. 
After careful consideration, the 14th/15th January is also not too good - I will need to prepare for our annual ski holiday :?

I think what I'm saying is, I should be o.k. for a meet up north after middle of February


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the baby front to you both - that'll give "puke boy" someone to stop with when the runs become more spirited


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
> Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt [smiley=baby.gif]
> So there'll be another little 'un joining in on the fun next year


so thats why you were late for dinner at the last tt meet.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
> Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt [smiley=baby.gif]
> So there'll be another little 'un joining in on the fun next year


Wahoo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Congratulations to both of you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations to you both  , So you did have something extra left in your tank on the last run after all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Congratulations to you both  , So you did have something extra left in your tank on the last run after all :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao...

Been informed from anna that she 'knew' due to the way certain baby items were being handled during the shop visit on the meet


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations to you both - lovely news 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind and humerous words gang 

And Anna wins the award for top detective of the weekend Davie - nice one :lol:

If any of you really knew Sarah you would have ALL guessed very quickly going by the severe lack of alcohol that wasn't consumed


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> If any of you really knew Sarah you would have ALL guessed very quickly going by the severe lack of alcohol that wasn't consumed


Oh my giddy aunt!!!!! I must also be pregnant then :? :?


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Congratulations Graeme and Sarah........so it was the two of you in the room above Hev and I at St Fillans!!!!!! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Yeah - who the hell is Angus? And Aberdeen was where I was born.
> 
> And anywhere not inbetween Stirling and Perth (NS) to Stirling Loch Lomond (EW).


Bah humbug - been there, seen that, done the other...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - who the hell is Angus? And Aberdeen was where I was born.
> ...


Yeah, but not all of us have :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

anyone going down to the english ones over the coming weeks?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> anyone going down to the english ones over the coming weeks?


Yes, you are coming to mine, aren't you :wink: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

which one is that?? the one on sunday or the one the following week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> which one is that?? the one on sunday or the one the following week


We have a cruise/meal this coming Sunday (6th November) and our Christmas Dinner on Sat, 17th Dec, followed by a cruise on Sun, 18th Dec


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > which one is that?? the one on sunday or the one the following week
> ...


You forgot the Skipton Cruise on the 11th December


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

> Grauditt wrote:
> 
> And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
> Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt
> So there'll be another little 'un joining in on the fun next year


Must be catching Mrs ARTT is also expecting so make that 2 little ones.

At least I'll have someone to compare notes with on what baby seat and pram fit best in a TT.

Sorry I've not been to the last couple of meets, hopefully I'll pick up again next year.

Andy


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

> Grauditt wrote:
> 
> And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
> Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt
> So there'll be another little 'un joining in on the fun next year


Must be catching Mrs ARTT is also expecting so make that 2 little ones.

At least I'll have someone to compare notes with on what baby seat and pram fit best in a TT.

Sorry I've not been to the last couple of meets, hopefully I'll pick up again next year.

Andy


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:roll: :roll: 
Is that your way of saying you're having twins 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congrats to both of you and catch up with you soon.
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ARTT said:


> > Grauditt wrote:
> >
> > And finally, a wee newsflash for you.....
> > Mrs Grauditt is expecting a baby Grauditt
> ...


Congratulations to both of you 
[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Congrats to you all, Graeme, Sarah, Andy and Tracey. [smiley=baby.gif] 
(Graeme I knew that torque wrench would do the trick :roll: !!!)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Congrats to you all, Graeme, Sarah, Andy and Tracey. [smiley=baby.gif]
> (Graeme I knew that torque wrench would do the trick :roll: !!!)


  Wondered when you'd chase me for that. Drop in anytime and pick it up Gav but I was going to keep it for clobbering anyone who tries to raid my house looking for car keys 

Sorry for the thread hijack BTW slg :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Not a hijack Grauditt - the Scottish meet links always get used for general chat / catching up / mickey taking, etc 

I don't see it being possible / practical to have an overnight meeting before christmas now, would expect a lot of hotels to be booked out for party nights from the end of this month  (would like to be proven wrong though  )

If the New Lanark hotel was available for an overnight would anyone still be interested - round about the end of the November or beginning of December (before everyone on here starts the office party rounds) ?

Come on saint - give us a "might" for this one aswell :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

u can count me an anna in for some of that


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

might

Atleast New Lanark ain't in the "Central Belt" :wink:

My main prob is that am a "pi$$ head" and usually too drunk to drive at the weekends!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations to Andy and Tracey too! 

And they say the population of Scotland is declining - good to see two couples helping to reverse that trend :wink: 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

The weekend of 26/27th is clear with us so we'd be up for it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No from me  I'll be in Berlin again :?


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Count me in too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

.......have not bought my own TT yet but am dating a tall, dark, handsome, sexy guy who just happens to own a.......yes....you guessed it....TT coupe!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Well....thats a step closer to actually owning one myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Good grief - I go away for a few days and when I come back.....BOOM, its all news !!!! Baby news AND The Powder Room   

Congratulations Mr 'n' Mrs G and Mr 'n' Mrs A









Sorry, last weekend in November is out for me 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Too much work stuff going on  But I'll try and make it over for part of the weekend...fingers crossed 

The only "works" Xmas parties I'm likely to see are kids ones :roll:

Jackie


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> .......have not bought my own TT yet but am dating a tall, dark, handsome, sexy guy who just happens to own a.......yes....you guessed it....TT coupe!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Well....thats a step closer to actually owning one myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is it me? Well, I am 5'11 and MOST - I mean SOME - of the other bits apply!!!!

.... well OK then, I am a TT Coupe owner.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry Henry but I have gone for a toy boy with a TT....... I must be at a bad age!!    Gx


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Sorry Henry but I have gone for a toy boy with a TT....... I must be at a bad age!!    Gx


Well, you could have let me down gently!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Do we have enough interest for a meet or possible over-nighter then :?:

Have you found anywhere suitable Stuart?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Do we have enough interest for a meet or possible over-nighter then :?:
> 
> Have you found anywhere suitable Stuart?


That's it, just ignore my hurt feelings Graeme!!

:lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

jock said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have enough interest for a meet or possible over-nighter then :?:
> ...


Sorry mate, I thought it best to put it all behind you and move on  
Having said that, after reading MTT's post the other day MrsG and I were wondering :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


See, I knew that I matched the description exactly!!!

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Grauditt

Have found a nice place for a Sunday meet but the weekend may be a bit more challenging. Had wanted to go & see the hotel at the weekend as the website says you have to stay for two nights  but I don't know where time went - I was washing the cars in the dark on Sunday evening 

How does this sound for a Sunday meet:

Meet at Chatelherault Country Park 
Drive up to New Lanark (visit the falls of Clyde for some pics, etc)
Plenty of places to eat, drink etc

Could then go a short drive to Biggar or slightly longer drive down to Peebles (or I can look to see if there is another route to "play" on)

How does that sound - new to this organising a day game - should have asked for advice from the pros first :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds good, always fancied visiting Peebles but never been there before 

What time were you thinking of meeting at Chatelherault Country Park - about 1030ish and are we talking about the 27th?

Let's go for it - count me in 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Sounds good, always fancied visiting Peebles but never been there before
> 
> What time were you thinking of meeting at Chatelherault Country Park - about 1030ish and are we talking about the 27th?
> 
> Let's go for it - count me in 8)


Some people have an easy life :roll:

Have fun all


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Lo and behold im on shift that weekend [smiley=end.gif] :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Lo and behold im on shift that weekend [smiley=end.gif] :?


We know, we just don't like you - take the hint :-* 

PM me a list of weekends that you're available so that I know when to avoid organising the next meet :wink:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys, I'm up for it, if we head out to Peebles then we will need to do the Traquair to Mountbenger run, its a cracker


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How many people are looking to make it a weekend trip & stay over - is it just you Grauditt?

Are any of the "Honourary Scottish Members" from south of the border making this trip?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> How many people are looking to make it a weekend trip & stay over - is it just you Grauditt?
> 
> Are any of the "Honourary Scottish Members" from south of the border making this trip?


I don't think anyone was planning on staying over, including me. I'll just get out of the scratcher early doors and blast down there. Not sure if the HSM crew are coming either.... Hellllooooo anybody there [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Like the sound of Jim's route.... Traquair to Mountbenger. Never heard of 'em but sounds fast 'n' twisty


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I read your post the wrong way when you said weekend of 26/27th -  thought you were wanting to stay somewhere.

Freegeek - have you got a map of the traquair to mountbeggar road? I can find traquair on the map (used to take the mtb up there) but which way do we go? Is that down past the waterfall with the humped bridges :roll: or is that a different road?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Mmm yummy


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

freegeek said:


> Here it is.


Looks like your coming down to my neck of the woods, I live about 15-20mins from peebles.

Dont think I'll be able to make it, im 99% sure im working, need to take a look at the rota.

The route that your on about isnt really that fast, the road eventually goes in to a single track and gets quite bumpy, really needs to be taken slow or you'll break your back.

If you head for Selkirk (Bowhill dirction) from Mountbenger that can be quite fun if you go the other way towards biggar it can be a bit of a nitemare road, not really fast and fun, more like slow and a pain in the a**e.

Forgot to say Graeme, congratulations on your good news!!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Great - looks like I've got a trip to Peebles to squeeze in at the weekend!

How many are going to be there that weekend anyway?

Only seen 3 confirmed so far & if that's all that are going I may not have to bother going down to estimate times, look for suitable parking, roads, places for a bbq (only kidding :wink: ), etc


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Forgot to say Graeme, congratulations on your good news!!!


Cheers Pete [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hope you can make it, let us know either way


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> Great - looks like I've got a trip to Peebles to squeeze in at the weekend!
> 
> How many are going to be there that weekend anyway?
> 
> Only seen 3 confirmed so far & if that's all that are going I may not have to bother going down to estimate times, look for suitable parking, roads, places for a bbq (only kidding :wink: ), etc


Don't forget the gazebo :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

slg said:


> Only seen 3 confirmed so far & if that's all that are going I may not have to bother going down to estimate times, look for suitable parking, roads, places for a bbq (only kidding :wink: ), etc


If it's a weekend, ie both days, we'll try and make it for a day but no o/n stay...J's bogged down with work 

Don't bother "planning" - just wing it...always works :wink:

Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Am on holiday this week and poped in to work today to check the rota for the next month, guess who's off on Sunday the 27th??????

Me 

Have got a party near Shotts on the Saturday nite and Fee lives in Allanton so I can roll out my bed with a hangover on the Sunday morning and drive 10 mins along the road to Chatlerhualt to meet you all!!

Let me know the route you fancy and I'll get us some good roads if we are heading the Peebles direction.

Good Nite!!! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Superb 

Slg and myself are planning bits and bobs offline but looks like we'll have a 1030 start at Chatlerhualt House and lunch somewhere in Peebles at 2pm.

In between we're going to New Lanark to the Falls of Clyde etc but more details will be provided soon so if you know of any decent roads to get us there Pete then let us know


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Not been around for a bit....... but will make this one, the car could do with a long blast  
God it's gonna be an early start tho !! 
K.O. 8:30ish at yours Grauditt ??


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me, see you there 

Hows the knee BTW :? :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Knee is sore...... you must have seen that wall jump out at me ?
See you on the 27th if not before


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What's the latest on the numbers for Sunday 27th then?

Grauditt
slg
Monthefish
Hev
missTTopless
FuzzyGav
Hommer
Tubbs?
Jac in a box ?
Saint ? (just start an argument with someone on the forum - will keep you out the pub and therefore be able to make the Sunday :wink: )
Silversea ?
Freegeek ?
ARTT?
JacTT225?

Any others?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well..... there is a thought! Still, as usual, not going to commit to this one - am driving down to Hereford on Friday am returning Friday or Saturday.

^ scrub that

Oh wait.... duh.... it's next weekend!!  Time to drink my coffee.... still though put me down as a maybe.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

better make it a strong one then :roll:

Under two weeks to go and the excuses are being prepared :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry from me - going to London for the weekend with Mrs C and no kids!

Have fun folks - PS bit pissed to be missing the Borders trip. Gala was home from 0-17 for me so know the roads down there well....

As always, next time!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> What's the latest on the numbers for Sunday 27th then?
> 
> Grauditt
> slg
> ...


I'll be there, just trying to find everyone some good fun roads to get to Peebles and back. :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> What's the latest on the numbers for Sunday 27th then?
> 
> Grauditt
> slg
> ...


Sorry, no can do for me :x :x :x :x. I am organising a training course that weekend (planned since February :? ) and I don't finish 'till about 6pm on the Sunday   - I'm gutted I'm missing this one.

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > What's the latest on the numbers for Sunday 27th then?
> ...


A shame indeed Hev 

But at least you won't have to worry about navigating...silver clouds - linings etc :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A shame indeed Hev
> 
> But at least you won't have to worry about navigating...silver clouds - linings etc :wink:
> 
> Dave


I just know you'll miss wondering whether HevNav would've got there by the same route as everyone else :roll:

Anyway, I never worry about navigating.........everybody else does it for me :lol:

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry folks but I am not going to make it either  . My driver is unavailable next weekend and there is no way that in my own car I can drive as fast as you guys. Hope its not too long til the next cruise


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Your driver not being available doesn't mean the car isn't, does it Miss T?

Drive it like you nicked it then you'll have no problems keeping up :wink:

As for us, really don't think we'll be making an appearance  Apart from J being swamped with work, she's also "broken"...duff back 

Save us dilutng the brand image :roll:

Have a good one and be safe 

D and J xx


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't think we have yet reached a point in our relationship where he would actually allow me to drive his new TT unaccompanied :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Don't think we have yet reached a point in our relationship where he would actually allow me to drive his new TT unaccompanied :lol: :lol:


Hence my suggestion to drive it like you nicked it! 

Dave


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like its gonna b a phone box meet....you got any in mind stuart?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear that a few are unable to make this one 

However we should still have around a dozen attending so should be a good blast  SLG has updated the rough details on the first post..... and here's my summary for convenience 

1030 Meet at Chatelherault Country Park http://www.information-britain.co.uk/sh ... ace_ID=771 - apparently the car park is a one-way system so should have no problems finding the TT's

Leave at 11ish and head for New Lanark, take some pics etc at the Falls of Clyde....

Leave there about 1230ish and head to Peebles (Tubbs is planning a route) and we're having a bar lunch in a place called Castle Venlaw details can be found here --> http://www.peebles.info/index.cfm?page=food&key=4 should be good for some photos with castle and grounds etc.

8)


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the PM Graeme, not been on the forum for a few weeks.
90% sure we can make it. It all depends if the kitchen appliance delivery comes this week; really need to install so we can eat again!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Thanks for the PM Graeme, not been on the forum for a few weeks.
> 90% sure we can make it. It all depends if the kitchen appliance delivery comes this week; really need to install so we can eat again!!


Only takes a second to plug in the microwave!! Ever thought of using the cooker?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

[smiley=end.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=help.gif] Do you really want to go ahead without the others /regulars I mean think about it..........................TT's bombing around the countryside,stopping off for pub lunches ,then bombing arount the countryside again,people staring at those lovely shiny TT's?

Are you bloody mad YOU SHOULD ALL BE AT WORK ENJOYING YOURSELF LIKE ME


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Thanks for the PM Graeme, not been on the forum for a few weeks.
> 90% sure we can make it. It all depends if the kitchen appliance delivery comes this week; really need to install so we can eat again!!


90% is good enough for me - hopefully see you there 



Buzz2k3 said:


> Are you bloody mad YOU SHOULD ALL BE AT WORK ENJOYING YOURSELF LIKE ME


Guess we must be mad then :roll: 
C'mon Buzz just throw a sickie :wink: BTW, did you ever get your TTOC stickers :?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Stickers no I never  :x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

gonna try and drop the kids off for the day....you looking to meet up as usual stuart?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Stickers no I never  :x


You have PM


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I see Dave has been speaking for me :roll: pretty much as he's said though 

I'm suffering with a back problem, no amount of Ibrofen seems to help and there is no way I'll make it over  

Hope the wekends weather forecast proves to be wrong, looking a little grim! But I'm sure you'll all have a good time regardless 

See you all soon

Jac x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Get well soon Jackie 

I had one of those a few weeks ago, it was a pain in the neck :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Get well soon Jackie
> 
> I had one of those a few weeks ago, it was a pain in the neck :lol:


Please don't forget your picture, with a nice smile now you have no pain :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Get well soon Jackie
> ...


Very funny Grauditt :roll: :wink:

A little too cryptic for me Obiwan; unless of course it's "Star Wars" speak :?:

But if it means "get well soon"...then, thankyou for your thoughts :wink: 

Jac x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MTf, want to meet at Chatelherault instead this time?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

no worries m8 we'll catch u there


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


Sorry to confuse you Jackie, especially with your bad back, no laughing matter. The cryptic message was for Graeme, he knows what I mean.

Being a perpetual suffer of a bad back myself I most definately do hope that you get well soon. Especially with winter closing in fast, its no fun


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Being a perpetual suffer of a bad back myself I most definately do hope that you get well soon. Especially with winter closing in fast, its no fun


Those who suffer long term back problems certainly have my sympathy...not nice at all 

Perhaps I'd feel better with a "Dani workout" and a Barindi Curry! Almost feel beter for that thought (well, the curry at least  )

Jac x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Being a perpetual suffer of a bad back myself I most definately do hope that you get well soon. Especially with winter closing in fast, its no fun
> ...


At Berinda tonight, its Ron's birthday. You still have time to make it :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news Jackie!

Dave, what have I told you about jumping off that wardrobe! Easy tiger! :twisted:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> The cryptic message was for Graeme, he knows what I mean.


 :roll: [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Sorry to hear your news Jackie!
> 
> Dave, what have I told you about jumping off that wardrobe! Easy tiger! :twisted:


LOL He's way past that...and I probably am too :lol:

Jac x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> At Berinda tonight, its Ron's birthday. You still have time to make it :wink:


Rub it in why don't you  :wink: Probably a bit late, but Happy Birthday to Ron :-*

Jac x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

best not to mention the snow thats forecast for the weekend


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What forecast is that on?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2710

This one says it is fine (but cold)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Think the snow is going to be confined to the far North and higher grounds - doubt it will cause too much hassle down this way.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

when it comes to the weather...me old dad is very rarely wrong....and he be saying the snow is coming.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You still a maybe Saint?

(There's Canape wines in Bothwell if you are out this way  )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

slg said:


> You still a maybe Saint?
> 
> (There's Canape wines in Bothwell if you are out this way  )


Am still a maybe yes - working Saturday on evaluating PQQs for a new contract & trying to finish my bit of the tender doc - so depends on how I feel on Saturday evening.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

It's snowing here already - big blizzard flakes [smiley=santa.gif]








Looking forward to see how the Quattro's perform in the snow on Sunday


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

As long as you clean it first!


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

You should have seen Edinburgh 1/2 hour ago!!!!!!!

















:lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> It's snowing here already - big blizzard flakes [smiley=santa.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lawn looks like it needs some attention, Graeme!!

Jock

8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah it's a bit of a jungle I must admit..... and as for the state of the car 

Cracking ice shower pic Craig. Good excuse for being late for work eh :lol:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks like I'd better bring an X3 or maybe a sledge!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Bring a sledge & we could stop off at Tinto


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Is the run still going ahead on Sunday then?

Not sure if anyone will answer.

You might all be stuck in your cars in the snow!!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

dam straight....as long as I'm at the back I should notice everyone disappearing into the field and have time to stop


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still up for it if Grauditt is still going, long way to come on my own..... (coz I'd get lost ) I'll get in touch with him to confirm
Gav


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Well it managed to stay dry for long enough to wash the car, dry it and stick it back in the garage this morning :roll: Been speaking to Gav and we'll be arriving at Chatelherault Park at 1030 tomorrow as originally planned 

Here's a link to a map if anyone needs to know where it is exactly --> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=9

:roll: WOAH - big link but at least it works :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i was sort of hoping to wash the car tomorrow morning...its been raining all day


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys, sorry to be a party pooper, but my house move has been pulled in to next Friday and I've got a hell of a lot to do tomorrow, so will miss the meet. Was going to unvail my TTOC stickers too.  Have a good one.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you've got all week to get ready to move house, this is a one off event of 2005, will never be repeated this year and you're going to miss it..... tut-tut :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, I'm still "broken" A wee bit better, but still not that mobile 

Have a good time all and I'll look forward to the next event 

Jackie x (and him)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Get well soon Jackie.

(will have to see Dave about Swissol products next year then  )


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> you've got all week to get ready to move house, this is a one off event of 2005, will never be repeated this year and you're going to miss it..... tut-tut :roll:


LOL - You're getting the hang of it :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Grauditt said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > you've got all week to get ready to move house, this is a one off event of 2005, will never be repeated this year and you're going to miss it..... tut-tut :roll:
> ...


Now remember you lot a minutes silence for absent friends please and include jac-in-a-box and me 2


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ok, minutes silence is at 10.29


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

*grauditt wrote:*


> LOL - You're getting the hang of it Wink


Quite like the sound of "Lanarkshire Rep"


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

If we have a minutes silence for every absent friend then we'll be late for lunch :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Can you tell I'm bored?

Seeing as there is TT faction down south with the mnemonic LEEK how does this one sound for the up here - SLEDGE (appropriate?)

*S*cotland, (encompassing)
*L*anarkshire
*E*dinburgh
*D*undee
*G*lasgow
*E*lgin


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh dear :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

as good as my jokes?

Taxi!!!!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you drunk as well as bored :roll:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

So what's the latest count???


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

7 Definites, 9 if Jock and Hommer turn up 

Anyone else listening in are welcome to join


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Sorry, not got that as an excuse either!

(You don't want someone else getting drunk & posting their b*llocks on the forum while standing on a table!)

or at least I hope not! :wink:

Latest Numbers:

Me
Grauditt
MonTheFish
FuzzyGav
Tubbs (if he can out of bed)
Saint (still a maybe)
Hommer 
You

Think that's it [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i got us a set of walkie talkies as an early birthday pressie to play with stuart


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> Can you tell I'm bored?
> 
> Seeing as there is TT faction down south with the mnemonic LEEK how does this one sound for the up here - SLEDGE (appropriate?)
> 
> ...


Stuart, I thought about this one - I'll beat the Leekers to it :roll:

Perthshire
Lanarkshire
Orkney
Nairnshire
Kincardineshire
East Lothian
Renfrewshire
Stirlingshire

Might be appropriate if it *does *snow tomorrow :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Think my wife may have something to say about that MTF! :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Grauditt - that looks like one you prepared earlier - how long have you been thinking about that one? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:roll:

Never know when a wee mnemonic might come in handy


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

slg said:


> Think my wife may have something to say about that MTF! :roll:


dont know about that...the ladies were having a right old chin wag on them during the last one while we were blasting around the highlands


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell I'm bored?
> ...


Now...... that's great!!

(PS - wot duz is spel?)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Another good day - pity I had to cut it short but had to get home. Nice to see some new faces aswell 

I didn't get too many pics but here's what I did get.

New Lanark Car Park.









New Lanark









TT owners out for a walk!










Before it got too dirty!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

my 10p worth


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

And my 5p worth.....
Fantastic day, good food and great company.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Decent pics guys..... shame the rep looks a bit rough!! :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> And my 5p worth.....
> Fantastic day, good food and great company.


real nice photos there......makes your car look nice and shiny


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

saint said:


> might
> 
> Atleast New Lanark ain't in the "Central Belt" :wink:
> 
> My main prob is that am a "pi$$ head" and usually too drunk to drive at the weekends!!





saint said:


> Decent pics guys..... shame the rep looks a bit rough!! :wink:


Not so rough that he couldn't make it :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You're not a proper Scottish TT owner unless it's Denim Blue!  (it's the nicest colour anyway :wink: )


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

*saint wrote:*



> Decent pics guys..... shame the rep looks a bit rough!! Wink


At least the rep turned up.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

It's been said already but will say again.... great meeting, great company, great cars, great food and great pictures, shame about the rep though :lol: [Note to self: Must try harder  ]

Something else may have escaped your minds..... great weather too 8)

Here's my 21/2p worth 










Bums









Thumbs






















































Howzatt then


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice pics  you lucky lot.

Probably a good idea that I didnt come along, if I'd been in the car park with snow I would have been asking for a tow out :lol:

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's me told!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > might
> ...


And here was me completely sober too!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Nice pics  you lucky lot.
> 
> Probably a good idea that I didnt come along, if I'd been in the car park with snow I would have been asking for a tow out :lol:
> 
> Jackie x


You would have been fine. There was quite a slope in the road running down to the car park and it was quite dodgy when we arrived but by the time we had our wee walk it had thawed out nicely 

Had to shove out a couple of cars that couldn't get out of their bays though :lol: Gold Astra and blue Micra IIRC - They had driven in nose first :roll:

Hope your back is back Jack


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Echo all of the above, a great day out..... we even made it as far south as Melrose !!!
We all got a bit mixed up leaving Melrose for Edinburgh  and lost Tubbs, however he turned around and caught us soon enough..... and judging by the speed he passed me I'd guess he arrived in Edinburgh minutes before he even left Melrose, such was his velocity  
Big thanks to him for sorting out the route etc.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Aye, richt enough - thanks for the routes Tubbs 8) 
Thanks for arranging the meet SLG 8) 
Thanks for the CD Craig 8)

Now where's me Bafta :roll: :lol:

BTW, talking of Tubbs velocity - who got flashed on the A68  I recall seeing a whiteout in my mirror at some point, was it one of our gang


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Echo all of the above, a great day out..... we even made it as far south as Melrose !!!
> We all got a bit mixed up leaving Melrose for Edinburgh  and lost Tubbs, however he turned around and caught us soon enough..... and judging by the speed he passed me I'd guess he arrived in Edinburgh minutes before he even left Melrose, such was his velocity
> Big thanks to him for sorting out the route etc.


Hi Folks,

Fee and I had a great laugh today, infact we still have our smiling faces since our cheesy grins froze after having the roof down!! 

Shame you all missed out on the A7 to Edinburgh but after I realised that you all headed for the A68 I decided to do a little bit of spirited driving to catch you all. Brilliant Fun!!! Luckily I remembered where the speed cameras are. :wink:

Will check out my photo's when I get home tomorrow and try my hardest to post them up.

Good to see you all again and meet some new faces.

Cant wait till the next meet!! (Hopefully a heavily discounted go-karting day :wink: )


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Forgot to ask, did everybody make it back in time for top gear?

Well Good!!!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I did.... with 20 minutes to spare :roll:

Saving up for a GT40 now :-*


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

the flash did seem to go off as one of us over took someone...but it was face on so it could have been someone coming the other way. Sorry to poor jim who must have been wondering why i was flashing my brakes every 2 mins.....just passing on my sat nav telling me there was a camera coming


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> I did.... with 20 minutes to spare :roll:
> 
> Saving up for a GT40 now :-*


Good going, bet the tyres are slightly warm!!!

Definatly going for the Ferrari, anyone got any spare dosh lying around so I can get one? :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > I did.... with 20 minutes to spare :roll:
> ...


There's Â£1.40 left in the kitty


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> BTW, talking of Tubbs velocity - who got flashed on the A68  I recall seeing a whiteout in my mirror at some point, was it one of our gang


Not sure.....it confused me too, but if it was a front facing jobbie :? ... I may be monitoring the contents of my letterbox 

Top Gear, yeah caught it too... I want the Ferrari.... :twisted: 
Possible meet next year, that bridge ?? Can't be that much further than Melrose :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thats a start anyway, I'll split it with you so we've got 70p each towards our new cars!! :wink:

Fee has suggested that we could bet it on Bindaree at the 3.30 at Musselburgh!! :lol:

Did Fuzzy get home in time to watch topgear then?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Just noticed your reply Gav, glad you made it home in time to see that bridge, that was something else eh!!

The bridge was only another 5 miles down the road!!! :lol:

Luckily I never saw any cameras going off so hopefully my letterbox is safe, might just board it up just in case though!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Just been admiring my soon to be new wheels.

http://www.rochfordtyres.co.uk/product. ... &PT_ID=117

Mmmmmm.......... Well Nice!!

They will have to be 19" and not the advertised 18" though!!


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

The speed camera culprit was the Skoda Fabia which had to show us TT owners how to drive...... I bet the double flash wiped the smile off his face :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> The bridge was only another 5 miles down the road!!! :lol:


Bugger..... oh well... it was dark anyway, so wouldn't have been the same :roll: 
Nice wheels, will go well with the glowing red ring Fee's giving you 

Skoda Fabia was 'tramping on' agreed... :lol: :lol: unlucky


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great pictures, looks like we missed a real experience this time


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

That is me hooked  .... agree with everything said  it was great to meet you all and the TT,s were excellent 8)

The Skoda had just passed me  so am hoping the flash was for him   ,smart ar??.

Lookin forward to next time 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Great pictures, looks like we missed a real experience this time


You certainly did - shame on you!

Love the new signature Master


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

HOMMER said:


> That is me hooked  .... agree with everything said  it was great to meet you all and the TT,s were excellent 8)
> 
> The Skoda had just passed me  so am hoping the flash was for him   ,smart ar??.
> 
> Lookin forward to next time 8)


Hook, line and sinker - glad to hear it  
I'm looking forward to the next one too, wherever, whenever :roll:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Really sorry to have missed this one....looks like you had a great day. Hope to see you all next time. Gx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like you lot had a fab time! Although, can I assume that someone borrowed HevNav? :roll:

Pics look brilliant but I must admit, I don't think my car would've coped with the snow on the hill down to the car park at New Lanark - my car turns into a huge sledge in the snow :?

See ya next time (and I'll bring the tiaras)

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah, I think it was me who borrowed the HevNav this time :lol:

After Tubbs explained in fine detail that the best route back from Melrose was to avoid the A68 and head up the A7, I thought the best bet would be to simply follow him...... we approached the big roundabout on the outskirts of town and as Tubbs turned off I completely ignored him - went right around the roundabout and headed up the A68 :? [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Yeah, I think it was me who borrowed the HevNav this time :lol:
> 
> After Tubbs explained in fine detail that the best route back from Melrose was to avoid the A68 and head up the A7, I thought the best bet would be to simply follow him...... we approached the big roundabout on the outskirts of town and as Tubbs turned off I completely ignored him - went right around the roundabout and headed up the A68 :? [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


Yeh, then all us sheep followed :lol:......didn't matter about the cameras because we don't speed.


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Yeh, then all us sheep followed :lol:......didn't matter about the cameras because we don't speed.


Talking of speed, did u see 'Scots on Speed' the other night, all about Ecurie Ecosse, was really good, what's your connection there Craig ?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Ecurie Ecosse said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh, then all us sheep followed :lol:......didn't matter about the cameras because we don't speed.
> ...


I wanted to see that too but forgot all about it 

Here's some pics that Tubbs has asked me to post up for him 


















































If anyone wants the high-res versions of these or the ones I posted earlier then I'd be happy to email to you


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


>


Like this one on the backroads to Peebles, powering through the twisties


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

agreed, that's a lovely car in the middle of the picture


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

slg said:


> agreed, that's a lovely car in the middle of the picture


:lol: .......and the other blue one just entering the corner :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

only because they both look like mine.....minus my glowing ring ofcourse


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Certainly seems the most popular colour in this neck of the woods - we must all have exceptionally good taste :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

What's all this - Blue Boys Club or sumfin [smiley=gossip.gif]

Yer all daft, everyone knows black is best [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That's just the bars that you hang out in where you hear that! :roll: 

You should take Mon with his already glowing ring - might make it brighter


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Blue - Common as muck.

Black - Definatly the way forward!!!

Glad you liked the picture going over the bridge, poor fee was holding on for her life trying to take that. I did like the way she managed to get my carbon fibre spoiler in to the shot too. :wink:


----------

